# Run for your knives!



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

Just wanted to take a second to say hello.

I'm soon to turn 33 and recently married to my best friend. She has no kids and I don't have any that I know of, so our dog gets most of the attention. 
I am a musician and artist at heart but the day job takes all the time so not much gets done in that department anymore. In my limited spare time I enjoy racing in auto-x events, all kinds of music (well not rap),playing heavy metal and clasical guitar,old B&W horror movies "Forbidden Planet" ROCKS!,and building Hallowen stuff. My favorite band would be the Beatles, and my all time favorite movie is Evil Dead II.

After the break up of our black metal band (I didn't write the stuff just played keyboards for live shows)"DARK ARMY" http://www.soundclick.com/bands/pagemusic.cfm?bandID=232246 where halloween was every weekend. I joined up with a Punk metal band "Plunge Planery" Where the name HibLaGrade was coined (Big John too jimmy dean'ish I guess). After quiting that bunch of yahoos.I decided I needed something to express my love for dark and creepy things.

So Halloween became my new hobby. I have enjoyed decorationg the yard for about 4 years now and it is my intention to add something new every year until I die.The props are fun and all but my biggest kick is handing out the candy.

It wasn't until very recently that I found Halloween on the net. Oh Boy it is nice to know that I'm not the only wierdo on this rock. After following Zombie-F's link from Halloweenfourm.com I decided to infect this place with my dark macabre humor, sarcasm, poor spelling and type-o's as well.

Happy haunting
John


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome HibLaGrade. Good to have you here.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow Hilba, almost sounds just like my story only subtracting five years from your age (and remove the Black Metal band).

Our band was called BADASS and fellow forum members Pete (guitar) and Raxl (voices) were also in the band. [http://badass.unpleasantstreet.com]BADASS Moratorium[/url]. After we split up, I focused all of my energy into this addictive hobby.

Welcome aboard! Hope to see you in chat again and around the forums. 

Oh, and we like Type-O around here. :devil:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome HLG. Glad to have you here, and it was nice to have you in the chat the first night. See you on the "street".


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome to the street


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

Welcome aboard  Nice to have you with us


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the fold, HibLaGrande. I think you'll find yourself in good company with a lot of the folks on this forum.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Greetings HibLaGrade and welcome to the street that's most Unpleasant :zombie:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Hello. I can't think of anything else to say, so I will be quiet.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

After doing the math... I just realized I'm going to be 32... Yay! it's like going back in time. I got a bonus year! ....Is my face red?:devil:


----------

